# If your kid was dating a feeder?



## Tad (Apr 9, 2010)

Obviously we cant always be sure when someone is a feeder, and there are all sorts of variations to being a feeder. However people who have been in this community are apt to pick up on it when someone seems interested in anothers weight gain, or getting them to continually indulge in more food, or whatever, and at least suspect that someone could be a feeder.

So if you had a child who was dating someone, and you came to suspect that someone was a feeder of some sort, would you do or say anything to either of them? How do you think you would you feel about it?

(If you dont have kids, feel free to hypothesize)


----------



## ciccialover (Apr 9, 2010)

Good question. I love to feed my girlfriend but I think I wouldn't let mi daughter be fed like a cow by someone else. Selfish? Maybe.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 9, 2010)

Food for thought; delicious!

My kids are 20 and 16, so it's from the post adolescent perspective I consider the situation.

It's very tempting to step in and attempt to save them from themselves, especially when they seem oblivious to how much they might really need it. How many times have we been told it's unhealthy, it's only for consenting adults, etc.? To make the equation more interesting, most children don't feel the effects of poor food choices as their parents, and are unlikely to graze responsibly, if that's even what they're doing. How likely are rebellious teens to listen to a parent if the issue is addressed? 

I never really worried about their weights, only their general health and welfare. If feederism is they way they are oriented, they'll need to understand what that means and how it affects their lives, and the earlier the better, in my opinion. And yes, there is a limit on how much of my budget will go towards gluttinous teens.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Apr 15, 2010)

I actually have preteens and teenagers, so there is some dating going on in my house, which can be stressful and annoying at the best of times. The idea of feederism in a teenager kind of makes me laugh because mine just mow their food down like it's going out of style, so the idea of feeding as some sexual separate practice is kind of ridicules. The food wouldn't be on the table long enough for a feeder to feed. The general idea of my kids being the feedee in a relationship later in life doesn't trouble me as long as they would be happy with that. Should it be forced on them I would be absolutely furious. With that said, I don't think I would want to know too much about my adult kids' sexual fantasies and practices.


----------



## wolfpersona (Apr 18, 2010)

ciccialover said:


> Good question. I love to feed my girlfriend but I think I wouldn't let mi daughter be fed like a cow by someone else. Selfish? Maybe.



I don't think its selfish if the food is coming out of my fridge. i would want my kid to be repulsed by my eating. so their not eating the money out of my walet. haha


----------



## Charles (Jan 29, 2011)

If they are prone to being fat and have a partner that likes it, why interfere? If you are a FA wirth a fat partner, you should allow your child to support the movement and ebcome the enxt generation of Super Sized person - and maybe encourage your partner to gain some more wight to - maybe go for 500 at 50 -]


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I'd be surprised and then kinda accepting. But still keep an eye on the both of them. I don't have a kid yet, though. lol


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 4, 2011)

fatterisbetter said:


> I actually have preteens and teenagers, so there is some dating going on in my house, which can be stressful and annoying at the best of times. The idea of feederism in a teenager kind of makes me laugh because mine just mow their food down like it's going out of style, so the idea of feeding as some sexual separate practice is kind of ridicules. The food wouldn't be on the table long enough for a feeder to feed. The general idea of my kids being the feedee in a relationship later in life doesn't trouble me as long as they would be happy with that. Should it be forced on them I would be absolutely furious. With that said, I don't think I would want to know too much about my adult kids' sexual fantasies and practices.



Surprising as it may seem, that sounds kinda hot.
Note: I am not advocating any form of pedophilia or anything like that. I just find the idea of dating someone who makes lots of food disappear hot.


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting question. Not something I have thought about, and I don't know how I would handle it. Assuming the kid is a young adult (and not a 14 year old freshman in high school trying to impress a senior who is into weight gain, for example) and has a mind of his/her own, I don't know how you could stop them. I probably wouldn't be thrilled to have my own daughter (which I don't have, so this is totally hypothetical) to be fed, and would be really against her being fed to a size where it imperilled her health or mobility, but I wouldn't want to ruin my relationship with her over it. Also, it would be hypocritical to push her on this (except if health was issue), as I would love to be with a woman who wanted to get fatter. (Disclaimer: any woman reading this post trying to get insight into me, don't think gaining is a pre-requisite to be in my life! It is a fantasy. And in case others wonder why I am saying this, one woman on this board wanted to have nothing to do with me solely on the basis of some old posts that I had made about feederism.)

A similar question is whether you would want your daughter to be an SSBBW or son to be a SSBHM. First off, I am not a pedophile. I hope we can have a rational discussion about this without attributing sexual motives. But I have seen a number of really big kids or young adults over the years, and I have wondered how their parents feel about it. Do they ever think they did something wrong that their son or daughter ended up being morbidly obese by age 18? do they feel guilty? angry? or are they proud of having a good kid and overlook the weight? should they overlook the weight? I don't have any answers, just questions that rattle around in my head.

Chris


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 8, 2011)

Tad said:


> Obviously we cant always be sure when someone is a feeder, and there are all sorts of variations to being a feeder. However people who have been in this community are apt to pick up on it when someone seems interested in anothers weight gain, or getting them to continually indulge in more food, or whatever, and at least suspect that someone could be a feeder.
> 
> So if you had a child who was dating someone, and you came to suspect that someone was a feeder of some sort, would you do or say anything to either of them? How do you think you would you feel about it?
> 
> (If you dont have kids, feel free to hypothesize)



Why, Tad! Fancy meeting you here. I'm WAY out of my usual territory. Just had a few minutes to kill before bedtime and went a'wandering.

Here's an idea for you. (This is all hypothetical, since my kids are all grown up, lean and mean from activity; yet, still able to put the average BBW to shame when it comes to eating.) But if I had a teenage (or so) gal who was getting a bit chubby and someone who seemed as though they might be a feeder came sniffing around, I'd hoke up a realistic grocery store bill for, say, $1,500 or so, present it to the guy, explaiining that it was her last month's food bill and, if he didn't faint dead away, maybe he could support her.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 9, 2011)

I like 'dem old posts. Very interesting question.

Makes me think of some of my co-workers. One in particular always says "If/When I have a daughter, she's not going to date anyone until she's 30."
My take on it is... I will have, or would have, or should have done my best to prepare my son or daughter with the right tools to discern for himself/herself if the person they are with is 'right' for them or not.

If that person they are with is a feeder, well I think that's pretty awesome - I can completely relate. My son or daughter is taking part in a relationship type that _hopefully_ they're really into, and I think that's wonderful. If my son or daughter is not a feedee, or a foodie, or does not want any part of a feeding-type relationship, then it's my right to inform my son or daughter that:

It's okay to not be into it
It's okay to find compromise (role play, fantasy)
It's important to help his/her partner understand his/her feelings on it
It's okay to try it and see how you feel about it

If the relationship becomes destructive to the point that I, as a feeder, realize or feel there's something harmful going on and that it might not be in my son or daughters best interest, then I have a right as a parent to intervene, or speak to, or inform my son or daughter. ... and then take it from there.

Why shouldn't my kid date a feeder?


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate the necro post but its actually an interesting topic.

I honestly would be very VERY concerned if my daughter (If I had one) was dating a feeder mostly because being one myself, I know how they operate. The only possible way I'd be ok with it is if they were both happy and he wasn't cheating on her or feeding someone else behind her back.

Parenting is the hardest job anyone could ever have, its how you handle it that defines you.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 23, 2011)

Tad said:


> (If you dont have kids, feel free to hypothesize)


Hypothesizing here....

I think that my attitude would be save it for marriage. While dating, you should be getting to know each other. Some gain wouldn't be objectionable and probably very likely, but substantial weight gain should be done within a very committed relationship. And it's assumed that you have talked this over before marriage. Best not to spring any surprises, and it would be pretty sexy to pull out all the stops during the honeymoon. :eat1::smitten:


----------

